# Knee sleeves for less than £40?



## Bodybuilder12 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi,

My good friends birthday is coming up and I know the one thing that he really wants are knee sleeves.

Ive heard blue Rehbands are good, but thats simply way too much money especially since I live in the UK.

He loves to deadlift, clean and jerk, front squats more than back squats, and everything else.

They should be good quality, and ones that I can buy from local stores like sports direct would be nice too.

thanks so much for your help 

also his birthday is getting very close now, so sooner rather than later would be best 

[EDIT]: also size reccommendations would be nice, i know his legs are bigger than mine, and I can measure my knee circumference if that helps.

I measured my knees (from the most protruding bit of my knee all the way round) and i meansured 36cm~ hes larger than me, what size should i get?

also how are these knee sleeves? :

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-sleeves/strengthshop-double-ply-thor-knee-sleeves.html

and are these much of an upgrade over the double ply ones? :

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-sleeves/strengthshop-triple-ply-odin-knee-sleeves.html


----------

